# worse then hurt...dogs been shot



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

Build yourselves good fences. Cooper got shot this morning and is at a surgen now...they can save the leg but he will have a plate and screws in it. He will be laid up for a while.

Build a good fence...BC some people are a-holes enough to shoot a dog the first time they see it


----------



## fishingcowboy (May 19, 2009)

sorry to hear that my lab got shot in the chest while she was in my yard. i feel your pain


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

prayers for your pup


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

Looking at. 50/50 chance of amputation or external bracing. If he gets the external bracing he only has a 70% chance of a recovery. If not it'll then have to be amputated. Prayers for him and me please. He is only 2 and strong as an ox so he has that on his side.


----------



## Bingo baits (May 11, 2011)

Prayers to you... Gods got a plan


----------



## scm (Apr 27, 2006)

It takes a sorry son of a ***** to shoot a dog. Hope your bud pulls through ok.


----------



## Gap (Jun 4, 2004)

Some Jackleg shot your dog that got out the fence? It's just amazing we have to walk the same Earth with people that would attempt to kill a dog. So sorry to hear you or anyone has to deal with stuff like this.


----------



## Longhorn (Jun 22, 2006)

Do you know who did it?


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

No clue. I just moved into that house and today was the first day he spent in the fence


----------



## Longhorn (Jun 22, 2006)

Hope your dog heals up and hopefully the POS that shot him rots in hell.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

So no idea why the dog was shot other than it was out of the fence? On your property? On someone else property? Running farm animals? Threatening others?

Sorry for your dog being shot and what it is going through. Did you call the police and report it? You should try and get down to the what happened and if someone else is majorly responsible for this act.


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

We believe he was out. Waiting for a deputy as I type. I just want to find out why he was shot...there are horses and other dogs around but I still want to hear the shooters story. I'm not going to condemned them before I know the whole story


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Logan said:


> We believe he was out. Waiting for a deputy as I type. I just want to find out why he was shot...there are horses and other dogs around but I still want to hear the shooters story. I'm not going to condemned them before I know the whole story


This story is so incomplete. Shooting a dog is not a popular incident with many, there could be criminal consequences to the shooter even. You must fully pursue this incident in my opinion and get to the bottom of it. Dog comes first though so get it taken care of as best you can. Good luck.


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

Well. Got a lead on a shooter and Cooper came out of sugery well. If he avoids infection and heals we are looking at long 12 weeks


----------



## 6Mile (Dec 17, 2005)

I hope you can find the shooter and castrate him. Glad you partner pulled through surgery ok


----------



## MLK (Oct 5, 2009)

Multiple feelings on this subject. Question does your dog always have a collar and tags. Do you live in a rural area, with horses in the neighborhood, it sounds like it. Do you know any history of the neighborhood or location that you just recently moved into? All wood questions becaus I use to live in a rural area just out side of town and every jack leg who did not want to take care of their dog in the city anymore would dump them in our neck of the woods. We had 5 horses, show goats on this place and our current ranch a cow calf operation. When these strays start chasing a $3000-$20,000 horse and run them through fences along with killing or maiming your live stock if they do not have collars then yes they will be shot. I have lost several calves to dogs, had high vet bills on horses because of dogs and I have hunting dogs so I am not a dog hater. I do make sure my dog has a collar with tags and name plate on it have broke her not to chase livestock. 

I do wish you all the luck with your dog healing prayers to u and family. Make sure get to know your new neighbors and history of the area and meet the neighbors with the dog so they recgonize him when they see him. 

If he chases livestock break him of that because that will get him shot.

Again good luck to a speedy recovery


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Not near enough facts to make an opinion on this one.


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

more facts:

1. cooper is good looking with collar and tags
2. he was out
3. a shot was heard a little after 9 by a friendly neighbor. but not seen
4. one set of neighbors is not well liked and actually killed a goat that got loose last year
5. the bullet entered the BACK of his left front leg
6. There are 2 differnt houses whos dogs run free and i have chased one set out of my yard twice already.
7. the suspected shooters dogs are usually out...but have been kept indoors since the shooting
8. the suspected shooters came out and sat on thier porch and watched me talk to the deputies yesterday (im trying not to read to much into this)

the friendly neighbor had met cooper before and actually run him back into my yard prior to leaving on a work call. his father is the one who heard the shot.

i still want a little more information before asking the suspected shooter about what happened...but ive been told that the wife gets a little firery. id rather not become a target too


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Sucks balls man. Having had a shot up dog, I can say that he will likely heal up quicker than expected, and outta adapt to any residual physical limitations. Keep us posted on his progress.


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

*home*

Cooper came home today. Its hard to keep a young dog still! He is confined to a small pen for a few weeks. His cultures have grown no infection and wound is beginning to heal
I don't think he likes the cone though!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Glad to see that your pup has made it home..Hope your dog heals up and hopefully the POS that shot him rots in hell.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Before everyone gets castration happy and condemns someone to hell or whatever... think about what the other side of the story might be. 
We used to live in the country many years ago. I heard my kids scream once and when I went outside, a strange dog had them treed on the trampoline with teeth bared, growling, trying to get to them. What would you do? He was after my kids on my property and I shot the SOB. Now, come try to castrate me. I have more ammo. I'm just saying, hold judgement until you have all the facts. A strange dog in a strange place on the loose can be trouble. I'm not advocating shooting dogs just to do it. But if they are on your property threatening your kids or livestock... sayonara. Of course, I wouldn't shoot to wound so it could run off and suffer either.


----------



## joker25 (Aug 18, 2010)

Glad to see he's ok


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Sounds like some a-hole neighbors. They obviously have a rep if they shot a goat and also if their dogs run around. You know if they were threatened and shot the dog I think they would've at least owned up to it when the laws arrived. Probably should've called them themselves if they were that threatened. I've been bit by a dog and called the laws and animal control. To sit on the front porch shows no remorse or care for anything or anyone. For a lack of a better description kinda like passive aggressive grandstanding.

I hope Cooper makes a full recovery and maybe get treated to a cone of happiness. 
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=475124&highlight=cone


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Your one bad dude huh?? Just ask you....The mans dog has been shot, he doesn't need some self proclaimed bad ace coming on here telling stories about how he shoots dogs.

Glad your pup is gonna recover.



sweenyite said:


> Before everyone gets castration happy and condemns someone to hell or whatever... think about what the other side of the story might be.
> We used to live in the country many years ago. I heard my kids scream once and when I went outside, a strange dog had them treed on the trampoline with teeth bared, growling, trying to get to them. What would you do? He was after my kids on my property and I shot the SOB. Now, come try to castrate me. I have more ammo. I'm just saying, hold judgement until you have all the facts. A strange dog in a strange place on the loose can be trouble. I'm not advocating shooting dogs just to do it. But if they are on your property threatening your kids or livestock... sayonara. Of course, I wouldn't shoot to wound so it could run off and suffer either.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

I have a farm, I do not live on the farm, only use it for hunting. There has been a pack of dogs, one had an electronic transmitter around its neck, hanging around there. Whoever own those dogs apparently use them to chase hogs. These dogs go through my camper area and tore up things I left outside. I called the game wardens twice during hunting season where I witnessed them chasing deer. Both times the wardens told me it was a gray area regarding trespassing dogs and told me if I shot those dogs then do not brag about it to anyone. 

Being a dog owner myself, I have a strong hang up with shooting dogs and did not pull the trigger when I had the cross hair on them. I instead fired at the ground near them to scare them away. 

Two weeks ago, my next door neighbor, a retiree who lives there full-time, called and told me he had shot three out of the five dogs in the pack when they came around his house. I told him they were not mine even though they hung around my property a lot. I thanked him for doing the dirty work. He said he was going to keep the transmitter and left it on to see who would come to claim it. So far I have not heard back from him.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Rack Ranch said:


> Your one bad dude huh?? Just ask you....The mans dog has been shot, he doesn't need some self proclaimed bad ace coming on here telling stories about how he shoots dogs.
> 
> Glad your pup is gonna recover.


 And I wasn't talking to him genius. I was replying in response to everyone who, after hearing half of the story, was ready to castrate someone and send him to hell. I never proclaimed myself as a bad arse, just pointed out that there are some situations where a loose dog can legitamately be shot. Get over yourself already.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Hope your pooch makes a speedy recovery. I just wanted to say that I in no way meant to sound like I'm FOR shooting dogs that are loose, I was just trying to say don't be so harsh on the shooter until you have all the details... 
Sweenyite


----------



## Baffin Bay (Jul 26, 2011)

Sorry about your dog but you are living in a hillbilly area where I'm sure these folks don't care and this could escalate and get nasty quick. Good luck.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I am a dog lover and hate to hear this. I am glad your dog is going to be okay.

I live in a rural area and three times I have had dogs kill my livestock, and once the neighbor had a pitbull that threatened me and my daughters on my property. Luckily I had a big club and was able to fend him off. 

It sounds like this was a bad neighbor that did not have cause for his action, but I like the post where the OP was wanting to get the full story.

You should keep your pets on your property. (I know that they can occasionally get out even if you do your best). There are plenty of bad dog owners and also wild/feral dogs that sometimes have to be dealt with.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Too late to edit, but I wish I would have used the word everyone in place of you, as the first word of my last thought. This was not directed at the OP.

My next door neighbor has a "pack" of dogs that he lets just run the area. He told me the other day that one of his, german shepard type, killed a sheep on the property on the other side of him. He was on his way down to try and make financial restitution for the loss...which of course is the right thing to do....however, if I am the sheep owner, I am probably not going to let that happen again if I can help it.

Cooper does not look like a problem dog and I doubt he deserved this, my point, like some others here have also stated....this is a complicated issue with some grey area on how much action is appropriate.


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

just as an update:

Cooper has healed better than expected to this point. probably 3 more weeks with the rods in. His bone has already fused and is strait and good! no more thought of lossing the leg! 

he now just has bandage wrap on the top of his leg, this resulted in some swelling up and down the leg as the fuild is pushed out. we have to massage it which has led to him being tender and pulling it away from us= nerve damage seems to be minimal!

im ready to have him back to training.. september isnt far now


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

*pics*

Still has some healing to do


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Ask your Vet about Hydrotherapy in conjunction with the massage. Run a water hose on the leg, this acts as a massage but also the cold water helps bring down the inflammation. It helps with lymph drainage as well. Very effective!!

Glad he's better...


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

Very Very sorry about this.....


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

This is the first time I have seen this thread. Very sorry this happened to your pup. Love them doggies and am very glad to hear he is doing well. Is there any update on who shot your dog, and the rest of the story.


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

*nothing new*



shaggydog said:


> This is the first time I have seen this thread. Very sorry this happened to your pup. Love them doggies and am very glad to hear he is doing well. Is there any update on who shot your dog, and the rest of the story.


nothing new as far as the shooter or why/what happened. its something ill never know i guess...just getting him healthy


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Get yourself a wireless fence.....bought one for my dog and it gives him about a 90' radius from the transmitter.....thats almost an acre that my mutt can roam.......which is perfect and alot cheaper than putting up a fence


sorry to hear about your dog


----------



## camarokid (Dec 27, 2011)

*Get well soon Cooper*

It's the first time that I have seen this thread too. Sorry to hear about what happened. From what all I have read, it sounds like you might not ever find the shooter...which really stinks. I'm not saying to castrate him or **** him to hell, I would just like their side of the story to put my mind at ease.

It would have to be a life-threatening situation before I could pull the trigger on a dog; otherwise I would throw a rock or do something else that would scare them from being a nuisance on my property.

Hope he makes a full recovery.


----------



## lean2 (May 26, 2009)

now you need to figure out how to keep mr.cooper at the house...


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

I've shot dogs that ran into my hunting area. I don't believe they were pets.


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

I am a dog lover. The circumstances would have to be grave for me to shoot a dog. They would have to be the same circumstances as me shooting a human. They would have to be human life in jeopardyto get me to pull a trigger. 

Now if a dog is ******* me off, running through hunting area, getting after cows ect. Then the owner is going to get it worse than the dog will. I just think it is outright sneaky to shoot a dog without giving a ration of **** to the dog's owner. 

I aint no bad arse but I aint scared to walk right up to any man and tell him I got a problem. It takes more of a man to do that than to shoot a dog and shut up about it. That aint no man at all.


----------



## Jock Ewing (Mar 26, 2006)

I'd shoot a pit bull on my property and not feel an ounce of sadness. I could never shoot a lab or golden, unless in the unlikely event it was attacking my kids.


----------



## RockinU (Aug 13, 2006)

In Texas it is illegal to shoot a dog for simply being on your property. You must catch it in the act of disturbing or injuring livestock or real property. Unless you are a scientific breeder, and have deer contained in pens, it is my understanding that wild deer on your property do not meet the standards, as they are the state's property anyway. Some hound associations have funds set up to help in prosecuting those who illegally shoot dogs. I am very sorry you and your dog have had to go through this, but I wish you would stay on law enforcement to investigate this to an end...there have been some really nice dogs lost to jack legs like the one who shot your dog, and they need to be made an example.


----------

